# Problema con opengl en ati BigDesktop a pantalla completa

## cohone

Hola.

Tengo dos monitores conectados a una tarjeta ati con dos salidas (1920x1080+1280x1024=3200x3200 virtual), configurados con Big Desktop en horizontal (con RandR deshabilitado), todo funciona bien, las ventanas se amplían en la pantalla donde están y las puedo mover entre monitores, etc.. 

El problema es que en las aplicaciones opengl a pantalla completa(1920x1080), utiliza la resolución virtual y toma como referencia el centro de las dos pantallas, dividiendo la imagen entre los dos monitores y dejando bordes negros alrededor...

Incluso puedo configurar la aplicación, Urban Terror,a la resolución virtual (3200x3200) y se ve bien en ambas pantallas a la vez como si fueran una. Pero eso no es lo que yo quiero.

La idea es que al ejecutarlo a pantalla completa se vea solo en un monitor(en el de 1920x1080). 

¿hay alguna manera de conseguir esto? ¿o forzar a que la imagen se centre en el primer monitor?

Pongo el xorg.conf (generado automáticamente)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "0-DFP6"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

        Option      "TargetRefresh" "60"

        Option      "Position" "0 0"

        Option      "Rotate" "normal"

        Option      "Disable" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "0-CRT1"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"                                                                                                                                                            

        Option      "TargetRefresh" "75"                                                                                                                                                     

        Option      "Position" "1920 0"                                                                                                                                                      

        Option      "Rotate" "normal"                                                                                                                                                        

        Option      "Disable" "false"                                                                                                                                                        

        Option      "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"                                                                                                                                              

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                             

Section "Device"                                                                                                                                                                             

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"                                                                                                                                                  

        Driver      "fglrx"                                                                                                                                                                  

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"                                                                                                                                                         

        Option      "Monitor-DFP6" "0-DFP6"                                                                                                                                                  

        Option      "Monitor-CRT1" "0-CRT1"                                                                                                                                                  

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"                                                                                                                                                              

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                             

Section "Device"                                                                                                                                                                             

        Identifier  "amdcccle-Device[1]-1"                                                                                                                                                   

        Driver      "fglrx"                                                                                                                                                                  

        Option      "Monitor-CRT1" "0-CRT1"                                                                                                                                                  

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"                                                                                                                                                              

        Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   3200 3200

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "amdcccle-Screen[1]-1"

        Device     "amdcccle-Device[1]-1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Saludos

----------

## paynalton

Podrías crear dos estancias del servidor X una a cada monitor antes de iniciar tu aplicación.

----------

## cohone

No es lo que busco, ya que no se podrían mover ventanas entre las dos sesiones del servidor, pero me has dado una idea, abrir una nueva instancia en vt8 con una nueva configuración de xorg para una sola pantalla.

Ya lo probaré cuando tenga algo de tiempo, que ahora estoy mirando el problema de corrupción del fs ext4 en los kernel 3.6.2, a ver si me entero de qué pasa...

Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

